# Trolls invading? Admins not doing their job?



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

Just noticing that there are numberous trolls (most from artplz) joining the forums and the actual beta site. The admins don't seem to be doing a damn thing... Why? Jheryn is too busy to notice! Killy is busy as well! Yonke doesn't have adminstrator in the forums! Preyfar? THESE ARE HIS FRIENDS! To my knowledge, Preyfar is too soft and actually sides with these trolls! Preyfar does nothing to the messages these trolls leave, but he complains when people try to get on the trolls' cases!

About IRC... Why did Suule lose his OP? Because he was framed by one of the trolls who doesn't even go into #FA! He just went in there that one time to piss Suule off and frame him! Suule is a great OP And would be a better Admin than preyfar! What the hell is up!?

I bet my fucking tail that preyfar removes this message because he doesn't like that I know the TRUTH!

I'm going to talk to Jheryn about Preyfar's lack of ability to comprehend the difference between harrassment and pointing out harrassment.


----------



## TehSean (Oct 16, 2005)

From your point of view, I imagine I am a troll because *I don't agree with you*

_Voted:  I am a troll.


----------



## Pico (Oct 16, 2005)

All I can say is:

lol


----------



## wut (Oct 16, 2005)

Pico said:
			
		

> lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

Go to Hell Pico, I'll see to it you're fucking banned to the ends of the earth from this site. You always cause shit and get away with it all because you're friends with a corrupt admin!


----------



## Ursus_Amplus (Oct 16, 2005)

Weelll excuse me! 

Suule lost his ops because he banned me for a flippant comment!

PS I doubt 'far will delete this because you just embarrased yourself.


----------



## Pico (Oct 16, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> Go to Hell Pico, I'll see to it you're fucking banned to the ends of the earth from this site. You always cause shit and get away with it all because you're friends with a corrupt admin!



I am not friends with Preyfar or Jheryn, btw :*)


----------



## Suule (Oct 16, 2005)

I think questions are answering themselves.


----------



## wut (Oct 16, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> corrupt admin!



Doesn't preyfar abhor pico?


----------



## TehSean (Oct 16, 2005)

You are not an admin, Latex.  Please explain how a normal user will get someone banned from a website?

Will you prod Pico into retalation against you to get her banned for her offhand response? .. I don't think that'd work and you'd get yourself banned for obscene harrassment or something similar.

Edit:  Also, I am a furry artist, so it's really unlikely that I'm going to seriously troll anyone.  If asking questions and seeking understanding is trolling, then I guess I forgot what it meant to be Furry.


----------



## furry (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm sure your problems with Preyfar don't have anything to do with the fact he called you out on your name calling, rumor spreading, trolling attempts.

Btw, didn't Preyfar BAN Pico ? OMG favoritism ;_;


----------



## Apartheid (Oct 16, 2005)

I can assure you that Suule is someone that wouldn't know how to handle running a website, let alone be able to engage in social interactions without making a complete failure of himself.


----------



## Ursus_Amplus (Oct 16, 2005)

Furry said:
			
		

> Btw, didn't Preyfar BAN Pico ? OMG favoritism ;_;



Bampersanding favouritism! 

Win!


----------



## Suule (Oct 16, 2005)

Mhm. Got any proof?


----------



## squnq (Oct 16, 2005)

Man I think it's in the best interests of everybody if Suule has no association with the site anyways.

http://www.livejournal.com/community/furaffinity/58426.html#comments

With examples like that, it's clear that he does an incredibly efficient job of making everyone from FA look like complete idiots.


----------



## furry (Oct 16, 2005)

Suule said:
			
		

> Mhm. Got any proof?



Who is this adressed to ?


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 16, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> Just noticing that there are numberous trolls (most from artplz) joining the forums and the actual beta site. The admins don't seem to be doing a damn thing... Why? Jheryn is too busy to notice! Killy is busy as well! Yonke doesn't have adminstrator in the forums! Preyfar? THESE ARE HIS FRIENDS! To my knowledge, Preyfar is too soft and actually sides with these trolls! Preyfar does nothing to the messages these trolls leave, but he complains when people try to get on the trolls' cases!


There are always going to be trolls, much like there are always going to be assholes. Unfortunately, this is the internet, and it's easy to get away with it.

However, trolling is not a "set in stone" standard. There are hundreds of ways to troll, and each one has to be looked at from an outside view. Is this just a harsh, brutally honest criticism or an attempt to incite a riot? Is this person attemping to cause trouble or attemping to harm the system.

I have deleted and removed more posts than I would ever have liked to, especially on the LJ. I do not like censorship, and I abhor having to take measures to do that. But I have, and will continue to when things are fit.

If I were to ban everybody for being an asshole or posting something another person disagreed with I'd not only ban every user on this site, but I'd have to be ban myself as well.

Implosions only help new galaxies form, not websites, not forums. When I make a judgement, I try to make it based on how it affects the community before the user. I try to be fair, but it's impossible to make everybody happy.



			
				Latex said:
			
		

> About IRC... Why did Suule lose his OP? Because he was framed by one of the trolls who doesn't even go into #FA! He just went in there that one time to piss Suule off and frame him! Suule is a great OP And would be a better Admin than preyfar! What the hell is up!?


Suule was removed because he was too hard. Suule is also a friend of mine, and I hated having to make a decision against a friend, but I'm not afraid to. Unfortunately, he was taking comments by certain individuals too personally, which is far easy to do.



			
				Latex said:
			
		

> I bet my fucking tail that preyfar removes this message because he doesn't like that I know the TRUTH!


Then you're going to owe me your tail. 

I appreciate truth more than anybody, and I've been honest with the community about the decisions FA has made as well as the status it has taken. I've not at any point tried to brush up any mistakes or try to hide the shortcomings the site has experienced, nor will experience.



			
				Latex said:
			
		

> I'm going to talk to Jheryn about Preyfar's lack of ability to comprehend the difference between harrassment and pointing out harrassment.


When pointing out harassment, the first thing you request is that I ban the person who has upset you. I can not do that unless the person has crossed exceptional lines, but in each case in which you have pointed me, I have seen evidence that you have fanned on the problem worse with your responses.


----------



## Sigil (Oct 16, 2005)

Any obnoxiousness displayed by Pico and supposed 'company' pales in comparison to the absolutely agonizing lack of tact and self restraint I have seen from the thread creator.   It is not enough that it is apparently nescissary to react to the persons they clearly have a burning personal vendetta but the individual must also deposit gems like these like moist, warm road apples in the forums in a vain effort to bring others to their overly zealous and blindingly irritating point of view.   

It is not nescissary to self style ones self as the sole saviour of a developing archive from the supposed scourge of the internet, especially when one is in no way shape or form an authority in the community nor are they doing any favours by goading this special brand of mind numbingly pointless 'x is evil' tripe into perpetuation.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 16, 2005)

Ursus_Amplus said:
			
		

> Furry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't permanently ban Pico, but I did remove an alternate account she created. Pico has been helpful in exposion some issues with FA, and while I don't approve of her actions more often than not, she's been more than helpful in fixing things.

On the FA Beta, I encourage people to break anything and everything they possibly can, and let us know so we can work to getting a fix for it. Using exploits repeatedly over and over once they've been uncovered and reported is when things cross the lines, and I'll step in at that point.


----------



## Ursus_Amplus (Oct 16, 2005)

I just totally love these threads, the way they're so intentionally designed to cause an explosion. I mean seriously, from the guy that wrote the 'Peace Treaty (No Bashing)' thread to chief troll himself. 

It buggers belief that someone can do that - when in all seriousness most of these so called 'trolls' are actually working for the betterment of FA, by reporting the bugs. And, they have no real ill feelings towards FA.

Pico, the supposed primary troll, who was banned even has the common decency to put a great big 'bugs' listing up of things that she found that were broken. It's frustrating and amusing dealing with people like latex who have grand illusions of being more than a minor insignificant cog in the works, when in reality all that happens is they explode and cause a lot of amusement from the very people that prod was aimed at. Seriously, the whole group that was aimed at is seriously laughing hard at you now, because you have a flair for embarrasing yourself!

I just wanted you to know that.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 16, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> Go to Hell Pico, I'll see to it you're fucking banned to the ends of the earth from this site. You always cause shit and get away with it all because you're friends with a corrupt admin!


Latex, I'm going to give you one last warning. I'm all for free speech, but attacking people will not go warranted here. Keep it civil or it won't be kept here at all.

You are not an admin, and you are not going to "see to it" that anybody is going to be banned with behavior like that. If you disagree with my action then you may take it up with Jheryn, but if you persist in taking hostile action against others on this forum, I'm going to take it up with you.


----------



## furry (Oct 16, 2005)

Hmmm, let's take the TIME MACHINE and clear the situation a bit !

Latex fine and dandy on AP, calling Jheryn an idiot and all is fine and dandy.

Oh noes !

AP isn't hearing from Latex again 


Latex was preaching peace on the FA forums, apparently.

Except he isn't really, which gets discovered by leet internet detectives.

Therefore, Latex holds a grudge against Preyfar "Preyfar allows all his friends in, so of course there will be rudeness."

Name calling D:

Preyfar tells him to stfu with the name calling

So huh yeah, it's easy to see why Latex would make this thread, ain't I rite ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

Man, fuck you Preyfar. You're full of shit yourself. I removed my FA works and everything. I'm leaving FA and getting my friends to leave it to. It's a shithole now, you know that?

and I will say this right out.

I do not like you preyfar.

You know why I requested ban? BECAUSE THEY REPEATEDLY OFFENDED YOU DICKWEED! Gods! I'm off this stupid fucked up site. Good luck, but I doubt the site will survive, it will turn into a troll pithole and many artists will leave from being insulted or having their work stolen. Good ridance, moron.


----------



## squnq (Oct 16, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> Man, fuck you Preyfar. You're full of shit yourself. I removed my FA works and everything. I'm leaving FA and getting my friends to leave it to. It's a shithole now, you know that?
> 
> and I will say this right out.
> 
> ...


oh you crazy little diamond


----------



## wut (Oct 16, 2005)

lol furry


----------



## TehSean (Oct 16, 2005)

You should make your own Art Gallery, Latex.  It's what Jheryn and Arcturus are doing because sites they used to use didn't meet their expectations.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## Ursus_Amplus (Oct 16, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> Man, fuck you Preyfar. You're full of shit yourself. I removed my FA works and everything. I'm leaving FA and getting my friends to leave it to. It's a shithole now, you know that?



YAAAAAAAY you embarrased yourself again!

Seriously dude I'm going to be sad to see you go, plz come back, you provide so much entertainment. In fact, this gets 

INTERNETS LOL PRIZE OF THE WEEK

I thank you for this little gem of entertainment.
PS notice that there's not been one angry post against you.


Yet.


----------



## Pico (Oct 16, 2005)

Hehe I love this thread 8o)


----------



## Xax (Oct 16, 2005)

Would it be a low blow if I were to mention that with the help of his not-furry coder friends he would have no problem with coding an art site?


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 16, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> I do not like you preyfar.


Liking me was not a part of the requirements.

I made a simple request for you to drop the hostility. It was not a suggestion. You have to abide by the same rules that are set forth for other users, and failure to do that...


----------



## wut (Oct 16, 2005)

requesting permasticky


----------



## Ursus_Amplus (Oct 16, 2005)

wut said:
			
		

> requesting permasticky



HAhahahaha

That would be fantastic!


----------



## Litre (Oct 16, 2005)

lole.

Bye Latex  :lol:


----------



## Caution_Cat (Oct 16, 2005)

Latex, what's ironic is that you're all "omg trolls!" when you're one yourself.

Do please _try_ to refain from telling me I'm a "bitch" on my own page.
I don't know *where* you're getting off on this, but obviously you're easily amused with yourself, and your pitiful lack of brain function.

*YOU LOSE!
GOOD DAY SIR!*


----------



## DarkVixen (Oct 16, 2005)

Latex is the reason people pick on furries.  8)


----------



## UnicornPrae (Oct 17, 2005)

Okay here is a suggestion lets just lock this thread. It is getting us no where and has become an all out slanging match. 

This thread ain't a single bit of use...it is just a painful exercise in scab picking. 

So could an admin lock this one I am really sick of all this wasteful backbiting. Close it down this stuff ain't amusing any more.


----------



## wut (Oct 17, 2005)

Says you.


----------



## furry (Oct 17, 2005)

I think it should stay.
It could be locked since it's good as is, but should remain stickied as a warning for shit stirrers.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 17, 2005)

UnicornPrae said:
			
		

> So could an admin lock this one I am really sick of all this wasteful backbiting. Close it down this stuff ain't amusing any more.


Locked to prevent further drama than is necessary.


----------

